# Ups 9130 no enciende.



## NUBELUNGO (Sep 25, 2014)

Buenas tardes trajeron al trabajo una ups 9130 de 3kva, el problema es que no enciende del todo es como si estuviera sin energía, las baterías estas bien utiliza seis de 13.5 vdc y están en 12.6 vdc, al conectarla a la red eléctrica el cargador de la ups inyecta 87 vdc al bloque de baterías pero en el disply no enciende ni un led, medí los fusibles de la ups 4 en total en la tarjeta principal y están bien , no encontré ningún dispositivo en corto circuito ni con indicios de quemadura, el cliente solo comento que la ups se apago y nada mas, revise la pàrte donde va el dispositivo de apagado remoto e incluso lo cambie. le probé otra tarjeta controladora y otro disply y nada sigue como si no estuviera con energía eléctrica si alguien tiene un diagrama o manual técnico, no el de servicio de esta ups le agradecería lo subiera al foro, gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar. ...


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 25, 2014)

Consegui este diagrama, leelo talvez te ayude.

Siendo nueva, no pueden ser muchas cosas las que fallen.


http://lit.powerware.com/ll_download.asp?file=1718%20R7%209130%20UPS%20English_Sales%20Web.pdf

Revisa la pag. 38. el tema de conexion al pc, e visto revivir varias ups con ese metodo.


----------



## eefs70 (Ene 27, 2016)

Tengo algo parecido con una UPS (SAI) EATON 9130i3000R-XL2U. Has encontrado alguna informacion que pudieras compartir

Tambien tengo una MGE PULSAR M3000 que me esta dando dos errores (N107: SITE WIR. FASULT y N300: DC BUS TOO HIGH) Cdo conectas AC en pantalla da CHECK AC. WIRING.

Alguna sugerencia???

Saludos!!!


----------



## eefs70 (Ene 28, 2016)

Sobre la MGE PULSAR M3000 que me esta dando dos errores (N107: SITE WIR. FASULT y N300: DC BUS TOO HIGH) Cdo conectas AC en pantalla da CHECK AC. WIRING...

Lo resolvi leyendo el manual... te manda a chequear la tierra fisica y la conexion de las fases. Cdo puse la tierra fisica e inverti neutro con vivo... listo!!!

Pero... mas me interesa reparar el EATON 9130... sigo esperando ayuda!!!


----------



## aviateco (Abr 17, 2017)

una pregunta, cuál es el procedimiento para apagarlo el EATON 9130?


----------



## erwinchicana (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola amigo, tú problema con el UPS 9130 es que no le está llegando la señal de fuente a la etapa correspondiente, eso es porque una pista debe estar abierta, revisa bien en la parte del ventilador frontal tiene varias pistas que son muy delgadas, si una de ellas se abre (ya sea por humedad o abundante polvo que se acumula y luego se sulfato) entonces el equipo ya no funciona, no enciende, no hace nada, entonces verifica bien lo de las pistas y después verifica que haya tensión de fuente, la tarjeta fuente es una que está integrada a la PSDR, al igual que la tarjeta cargadora.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## mikeestrada (Jul 21, 2017)

Hola, estoy revisando dos equipos 9130 y en efecto la falla es una vena. Esta vena envia una alimentacioon de como 72 vcd de la tarjeta Cargador de Baterías a una pequeña tarjeta fuente de poder que se localiza frente al rectificador. Asumo que la vena es de una capacidad insuficiente de corriente y por ello se abre.
Ya repare uno de los equipos, pero me daba alarma de alta temperatura de ambiente. Elimine el envío de esa alarma y ya quedó. Pero seguiré revisando porque esa alarma no debería aparecer.


----------



## eefs70 (Ago 7, 2017)

Hola... resuelto recuperando la pista. Al parecer es algo que tiene que ver con el control de la carga a Bat... hubo dos que se atendiueron rapidamente y se desconectó de red sin problemas pero con una se quedó coinectada a red y me revento las baterias. La unica energía con esa vena abierta es la de del voltage de carga.

Ahorita pregunto, será realmente problemas de mal diseño de las venas o deduzco yo que al tiempo de explotación y con el desgaste de las baterias, estas consumen mas corriente en la carga. Lo digo pq reparé la vena pero a los pocos dias se volvio a ir utilizando baterias con tiempo de expliotación. Solo me queda ponerle baterias nuevas y probar o utilizar un conductor que soporte mas corriente.

Que opinan!!!???


----------



## mikeestrada (Ago 7, 2017)

A mi el equipo no me encendía, yo supuse que el Cargador de Baterías da un voltaje para el encendido de la fuente de poder. Hice un puente nuevo con cable desde el la fuente hasta un diodo que es donde la vena debe llegar y el problema se corrigió, lo hice en dos equipos. Voy a revisar cómo está la carga de baterías y si el cargador corta una vez que la carga terminó.
Dudo mucho que la vena sea la corriente de cargador a las baterías, yo creo que es la corriente del cargador para alimentar la fuente de poder.


----------



## richardbel (Ago 24, 2017)

ya que están tocando el tema de éste modelo de ups,tengo una consulta, le cambie baterías nuevas al equipo mi sale una alarma, pero el equipo funciona bien en respaldo, mi pregunta es como desparezco esa alarma, y si hay un modo de borrar la alarma por la configuración, quizás el equipo no las detecte porque son nuevas o que puede ser. reseteando ajustes de fabrica quedará?


----------



## mikeestrada (Ago 24, 2017)

Que alarma es??  no lo mencionas


----------



## richardbel (Ago 24, 2017)

Hola Mike, no tiene un número de alarma, pero si parpadea el led donde esta la batería, y suena la alarma acústica cada segundo, se ve normal la entrada de línea.


----------



## mikeestrada (Ago 29, 2017)

Necesitas revisar el manual para que vayas al menu de alarmas y veas que mensaje tiene


----------



## richardbel (Ago 31, 2017)

si, ya quedó, le quité la alarma desactivando la alarma de fallo de sitio, y quedo normal como debería trabajar, si a alguien le pasa esta falla ahí comparto la solución. gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Soluciones51 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hola a todos, aunque este ya tema se trató hace varios meses atrás.
Tengo un UPS marca EATON modelo 9130; al conectarlo a la red de 220AC, el equipo  enciende aparentemente normal, en la pantalla aparece el logo de EATON, pero al presionar el botón de encendido no hay respuesta, si presiono las otras teclas si hay respuesta, puedo entrar y salir, ver las configuración del equipo, etc. El equipo no me indica ningún mensaje de error.
He comprobado que estando encendido el equipo no genera el voltaje AC, en la salida hay 0V AC. Otra prueba que hice, estando encendido desconecté la alimentación 220AC y el equipo se apagó después de 30 segundos.
He descartado las baterías, están en buen estado.
He revisado la placa principal, los 04 tyristores, 06 Mosfet de canal N, los diodos hyper fast, los relay, fusibles, la linea del boton power y todo ello esta aparentemente ok.
Haber si alguno de vosotros habéis tenido algún fallo similar con estos equipos,me pueda dar algunas pautas para solucionar este equipo.


----------



## adrianverdecia (Dic 7, 2018)

Hola Soluciones 51 tengo un problema identico al tuyo, has resuelto? Por favor responder


----------



## Soluciones51 (Dic 12, 2018)

Hola Adian, recién puedo ver tu mensaje.
Finalmente lo solucioné sustituyendo la placa controladora, el firmware del micro controlador estaba corrupto.


----------



## Mackenzie gr (Dic 9, 2019)

Soluciones51 dijo:


> Hola a todos, aunque este ya tema se trató hace varios meses atrás. Tengo un UPS marca EATON modelo 9130; al conectarlo a la red de 220AC, el equipo enciende aparentemente normal, en la pantalla aparece el logo de EATON, pero al presionar el botón de encendido no hay respuesta, si presiono las otras teclas si hay respuesta, puedo entrar y salir, ver las configuración del equipo, etc. El equipo no me indica ningún mensaje de error. He comprobado que estando encendido el equipo no genera el voltaje AC, en la salida hay 0V AC. Otra prueba que hice, estando encendido desconecté la alimentación 220AC y el equipo se apagó después de 30 segundos. He descartado las baterías, están en buen estado. He revisado la placa principal, los 04 tyristores, 06 Mosfet de canal N, los diodos hyper fast, los relay, fusibles, la linea del boton power y todo ello esta aparentemente ok. Haber si alguno de vosotros habéis tenido algún fallo similar con estos equipos,me pueda dar algunas pautas para solucionar este equipo.


 
Algo sobre el tema de cuando la función power on/off no actúa... Y las demás si... Aún no encuentro solución al 100% pero le daré un tip: desconecten sus ventiladores marcados como (fan1), si al hacerlo trabaja el botón power on/off... Puede ser esta área pues se alimenta del mismo voltaje que alimenta los relay, ventiladores y la tarjeta control/display... Suerte!!!


----------



## corbal (Jul 2, 2020)

Buenos días, a mi pasa lo mismo, tengo una Eaton 9130, enciende el display, puedo entrar en los diferentes menús pero no hay forma de arrancarla con el botón on/off. Las baterías están en buen estado. Por cierto no encuentro el fan1 que dice el compañero Mackenzi gr, sólo están el fan2 y el fan3, a ver si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz sobre esto.


----------

